# Joe Fender?



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Can anyone explain what is going on here?

EDIT: serial number 06080208 shows no results in the lookup









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
 

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Can I answer both "no" and "Who is Joe Fender?"


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Joe Fender...Made in Italy...80's...I don't see any red flag.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Joe Fendericci


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Probably short for Giuseppe.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Joe Fender was Leo’s evil twin brother, he absconded with a pile of guitar parts to Italy to escape his brother’s shadow, make guitars, drink wine and live his best life .


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I've got so many questions


One picture
Original booklet (not in picture)
Made in Italy (does it say on the headstock?) - not in picture
Upgraded pickups
Seller knows about Birdseye?
Lists a serial number (doesn't check out though)
Lists phone number
Joe Fender? Where did he get that name or info from? The booklet?

I am guessing that it might be a real strat, but all his info about its history is completely wrong. Not sure what to make of the serial not checking out though.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I messaged them: "Hi, do you have any pictures of where it says made in Italy? Curious about the serial number and unsure of who Joe Fender is? (Leo Fender is the originator of Fender)"

Here is what I got from the seller.

"Ill check with my friend who has the guitar. She is trying to sell them from her husband's estate. She's elderly and might have made mistakes. Im waiting to hear from her. "


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It isnt a good sign when you Google

"Joe Fender Italy"

and the first result is 









Joe Fender?


Can anyone explain what is going on here? EDIT: serial number 06080208 shows no results in the lookup https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/vintage-electric-guitar/1637113558




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat James said:


> "Ill check with my friend who has the guitar. She is trying to sell them from her husband's estate. She's elderly and might have made mistakes. Im waiting to hear from her. "


I’m pretty sure I’ve seen this episode before...


----------



## RBCanMex (3 mo ago)

You all have too much time on your hands. Try being a little positive and kind. The story is legit. We removed the ad until we get more info. Congrats for beating up on an elderly widow. Really, get a life!


----------



## RBCanMex (3 mo ago)

Pat James said:


> I messaged them: "Hi, do you have any pictures of where it says made in Italy? Curious about the serial number and unsure of who Joe Fender is? (Leo Fender is the originator of Fender)"
> 
> Here is what I got from the seller.
> 
> "Ill check with my friend who has the guitar. She is trying to sell them from her husband's estate. She's elderly and might have made mistakes. Im waiting to hear from her. "


Wow, I was honest with you and you have nothing better to do than post here? Really, have some manners.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RBCanMex said:


> You all have too much time on your hands. Try being a little positive and kind. The story is legit. We removed the ad until we get more info. Congrats for beating up on an elderly widow. Really, get a life!


Please understand that with the proliferation of scammers misrepresenting their guitars, the membership here is justifiably suspicious.

From our perspectives, that elderly widow could be a scammer in his mother's basement somewhere.

When you place an ad, it's your responsibility to get the details accurate.

We have lives. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

RBCanMex said:


> Wow, I was honest with you and you have nothing better to do than post here? Really, have some manners.


Please keep me informed. Also welcome to the forum. I do imagine it's a legit guitar. Perhaps we can help you figure out its facts if you find more pictures? Would love to help! Should be clear that I am definitely not making fun of your elderly friend. I just have some questions. Hopefully we get to the bottom of this mystery soon.


----------



## RBCanMex (3 mo ago)

Milkman said:


> Please understand that with the proliferation of scammers misrepresenting their guitars, the membership here is justifiably suspicious.
> 
> From our perspectives, that elderly widow could be a scammer in his mother's basement somewhere.
> 
> ...


I placed an ad in good faith on kijii and somehow it came over here as a punching bag. I thought this forum was to help people. All you've done is beat up on an old lady.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

RBCanMex said:


> I placed an ad in good faith on kijii and somehow it came over here as a punching bag. I thought this forum was to help people. All you've done is beat up on an old lady.


No one is beating up on her...perhaps on you though. She should have probably went to someone who knew what they were doing. It also sounds like you are the one with too much time on your hands if you're making an account just to reply to comments here. Don't you have a guitar to sell?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBCanMex said:


> You all have too much time on your hands. Try being a little positive and kind


Coming from the bloke who joins a forum to flame. Totally legit response by the way.


----------



## RBCanMex (3 mo ago)

RBCanMex said:


> I placed an ad in good faith on kijii and somehow it came over here as a punching bag. I thought this forum was to help people. All you've done is beat up on an old lady.


Furthermore, once I was alerted to discrepancies, I apologized and removed the ad until I could get more info. Some loser posted the ad on here even after I apologized and removed it from Kijii.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

RBCanMex said:


> Furthermore, once I was alerted to discrepancies, I apologized and removed the ad until I could get more info. Some loser posted the ad on here even after I apologized and removed it from Kijii.


Ad is still available by the way.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Do you need help finding out how to delete it? Thumbnail is for a different guitar then the Fender though?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe we’re being trololololo’d


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Not to drag this out further but when you say you apologized, I never did actually receive any apology.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Milkman said:


> Maybe we’re being trololololo’d


No I think they might be legit. Their user name has the same initials as their user name on Kijiji.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Alright, so they reposted the ad. Specs likely are correct this time. Sadly, no Joe Fender. Looks like a 1995 Standard Fender Strat. Serial number is in one of the pictures.

/thread


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat James said:


> Alright, so they reposted the ad. Specs likely are correct this time. Sadly, no Joe Fender. Looks like a 1995 Standard Fender Strat. Serial number is in one of the pictures.
> 
> /thread


Anyone want to break it to him that that it’s a rosewood fingerboard and not a “dark ash front neck”? 😆


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Anyone want to break it to him that that it’s a rosewood fingerboard and not a “dark ash front neck”? 😆


No...I think we have helped him enough...let him figure it out on his own. Or maybe he can ask Joe Fender.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pat James said:


> No...I think we have helped him enough...let him figure it out on his own. Or maybe he can ask Joe Fender.



Joe Mama


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

jeez i googled "how to beat up an old lady" and this is all i got.....


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Pedro-x said:


> jeez i googled "how to beat up an old lady" and this is all i got.....


Metaphorically speaking I guess you could say it draws some comparisons, if by "old lady" you mean "a middle aged dude with a mullet" and by "beat up" you mean "formally educate".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Maybe we’re being trololololo’d


I prefer the metal version.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

RBCanMex said:


> You all have too much time on your hands. Try being a little positive and kind. The story is legit. We removed the ad until we get more info. Congrats for beating up on an elderly widow. Really, get a life!





RBCanMex said:


> Wow, I was honest with you and you have nothing better to do than post here? Really, have some manners.





RBCanMex said:


> Furthermore, once I was alerted to discrepancies, I apologized and removed the ad until I could get more info. Some loser posted the ad on here even after I apologized and removed it from Kijii.


Did you really join here simply to insult people in response to them pointing out the ridiculous flaws in your ad? I mean it’s not like accurate information is difficult to find on a guitar like that. If you can find this forum and thread on the internet then you should have the skills to find accurate information on one of the most recognizable guitars in the history of guitars. Maybe you’re legit, maybe not but if you’re being honest you must understand why people would be suspicious based on your ad. Furthermore, your snarky replies to a legitimate concern regarding the content of your ad don’t exactly help your case. If this is how you start here, you’re going to have a rough ride. We tend to look out for one another here, especially regarding scammy ads.

Jist a thought, but you might consider a sincere apology and try to start over. It’s actually a great forum, with a lot of great people and TONS of knowledge. Many of them would be happy to help you figure out exactly what you have and a relatively accurate price range of its value. 

Giving you the benefit of the doubt (against my instincts), welcome to the forum and best of luck moving this gear. Hopefully you can make a fresh start. Orrrrr…you can double down and continue on your present course.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Parabola said:


> Joe Fender was Leo’s evil twin brother, he absconded with a pile of guitar parts to Italy to escape his brother’s shadow, make guitars, drink wine and live his best life .


Sort of a Mario/Wario type thing?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

It happens. The widow has no clue of the value of the husbands personal belongings. How may wives are aware of the value of their husbands gear? Does it help to inventory all your belongings before you check out?


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Paul Running said:


> It happens. The widow has no clue of the value of the husbands personal belongings. How may wives are aware of the value of their husbands gear? Does it help to inventory all your belongings before you check out?


I think it would make sense if you have a large enough collection to list in your Will how you want it to be distributed. I keep an inventory and update it when it needs to be. On the other hand, they will find out either way what it is worth when 50 people message them with better offers.

On the flip side, I doubt anyone that I left them to would care or be interested in the burden of having to sell them, so maybe they could just be donated to some kind of charity auction.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I die, my wife (should she outlive me) will know who to ask about guitar values.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Your best friend is gunna start doing her so he should be aware of the values am i right? In return you tell him if she has any unsightly moles or blue veins.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Your best friend is gunna start doing her so he should be aware of the values am i right? In return you tell him if she has any unsightly moles or blue veins.


What a wonderfully classy thing to say to a stranger


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

JRtele said:


> What a wonderfully classy thing to say to a stranger


There's all types here.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> There's all types here.


Guys...were gonna get my thread locked. Let's keep this about the great Italian luthier and Leo Fenders illegitimate brother, Joe Fender (The man with the smile you can trust)!

Picture of who this thread is about


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> When I die, my wife (should she outlive me) will know who to ask about guitar values.


They are worthless. But as a courtesy I would be happy to collect and dispose of them. I won't ask for gas money, (pun intended), but I would expect to be fully reimbursed for tipping fees at the landfill. 

If it helps.... you don't have to be actually dead for this process. I can be there in an hour.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> They are worthless. But as a courtesy I would be happy to collect and dispose of them. I won't ask for gas money, (pun intended), but I would expect to be fully reimbursed for tipping fees at the landfill.
> 
> If it helps.... you don't have to be actually dead for this process. I can be there in an hour.


Well, I guess that's why I sell so few. To me, they are of great value.

But if I go before her, she _will _ask for your help. If you really like any of them in particular you have but to ask.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Well, I guess that's why I sell so few. To me, they are of great value.
> 
> But if I go before her, she _will _ask for your help. If you really like any of them in particular you have but to ask.


You don't have to convince me.... I have only one irreplaceable guitar, and your dna is all over it.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Paul M said:


> You don't have to convince me.... I have only one irreplaceable guitar, and your dna is all over it.


I'm not sure how this is supposed to be interpreted....although if it is the type of DNA I am thinking of... "Milkman" makes a lot more sense. (Is it too early for these type of jokes? I haven't even cracked a beer yet)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pat James said:


> I'm not sure how this is supposed to be interpreted....although if it is the type of DNA I am thinking of... "Milkman" makes a lot more sense. (Is it too early for these type of jokes? I haven't even cracked a beer yet)


Heart and soul, but no swimmers.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Paul M said:


> You don't have to convince me.... I have only one irreplaceable guitar, and your dna is all over it.





Milkman said:


> Heart and soul, but no swimmers.


Maybe listening to some Joe Fender will help redirect the topic of conversation of DNA, milk, etc etc 






Nope.


----------

